# J Springs



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Having decided to dive, in to the world of afforable watches, I found this J Springs watch that I really like.

I've heard that they are not as well built as Seikos, but IMO it looks like I'll be looking for the cheapest price for this one soon, (typical Scottish stinginess from me).

My link


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

This one's mine. I purchased it originally to use it for a mod. But I liked it so much that I decided to leave it alone. It's a nice solid chunky watch, well made. Good bracelet and clasp. It would have been cheap at twice the asking price.

A lesser Seiko? Who know's...At least equal to a Seiko 5 IMO.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> This one's mine. I purchased it originally to use it for a mod. But I liked it so much that I decided to leave it alone. It's a nice solid chunky watch, well made. Good bracelet and clasp. It would have been cheap at twice the asking price.
> 
> A lesser Seiko? Who know's...At least equal to a Seiko 5 IMO.


That looks like a good solid watch, how much do they retail at?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Been thinking about getting one of these as a spare or even first use 'diving' watch for holiday swimming so I would be interested to hear comments on their performance water wise?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

They look quite nice. The ones I've seen have been sold online for about Â£60. Thing is, for just Â£20-30 more you could have yourself a used Seiko in very good condition... which is what I ended up doing.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Citiz said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > This one's mine. I purchased it originally to use it for a mod. But I liked it so much that I decided to leave it alone. It's a nice solid chunky watch, well made. Good bracelet and clasp. It would have been cheap at twice the asking price.
> ...


I posted this information a couple of months ago. Mine is coded BBH and at the top of the food chain so it might command a few more quids. Maybe....



> Posted 23 May 2010 - 10:34 PM
> 
> Sorry for the late response. Victoria Day long week-end end here. BBQ's and family takes precedence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> They look quite nice. The ones I've seen have been sold online for about Â£60. Thing is, for just Â£20-30 more you could have yourself a used Seiko in very good condition... which is what I ended up doing.


If thats the price of them, then I think I would get a Seiko for a little bit more, my monster was Â£110


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Citiz said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > They look quite nice. The ones I've seen have been sold online for about Â£60. Thing is, for just Â£20-30 more you could have yourself a used Seiko in very good condition... which is what I ended up doing.
> ...


I picked up my old Monster for Â£80-90. They tend to change hands for that kind of price. Same for SKX007/9s in good condition.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

There's a seller on Ebay with a good stock of them and most seem to be selling for between Â£20-Â£40 depending on dial colour.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> There's a seller on Ebay with a good stock of them and most seem to be selling for between Â£20-Â£40 depending on dial colour.


Do you know their name?

cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

antonbhoy said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > There's a seller on Ebay with a good stock of them and most seem to be selling for between Â£20-Â£40 depending on dial colour.
> ...


Just search for J Springs on the bay and look for a U.K. seller who's name starts with "W".


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, I think my 5's are better built and the plating is a little uneven and the bezel could be fitted better but I like my J.Springs and would buy another










Mind you what I would like is a plain bezel on it rather than the standard one with markers. An explorer 1 bezel if that makes any sense

Frank


----------

